# Help with rear drum to disk swap



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

Does anyone know the part numbers for the suspension pieces that I need to get rid of my drum brakes on my 94 xe and convert them over to disk brakes? Any help will be much apreciated!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Click on this link
Sentra AD22VF Brake Conversion


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks dude that is the ticket! got all the parts for the rear for 350 bucks with shipping. next week I will have rear disk brakes!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

where did you order all the parts from for so cheap?


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

I found a junk yard that had a 93 NX so they took it all out of the car and sent it to me. I used the site Copartfinder.com from the article you gave the link for.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

How goes the conversion?


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

its going, Im am still waiting on my backordered rebuild kits for the calipers. I have them all apart, painted and waiting....


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

I decided to just swap the calipers at Discount and cancled the backordered rebuild kits. Got on side swapped over last night, its actualy pretty easy. There is an autocross event on Sunday the 21st that im shooting to make so tonight starts the other side.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

thats the best thing to do. I got all of my calipers rebuilt. in fact my AD22VF calipers were new since they had no cores. the box said rebuild, but the calipers were new cast with nissan sealed bags!!! how about that! 

Chris


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

Got the brakes done, but I havent swapped the Master cylinder and Booster yet. Wating on a refurb that wont be in till tuesday..grrr Anyhow bleed the brakes today and took it for a test drive. they seem to be working ok but Sunday will tell.

Awesome news about the brakes sunnysentra got lucky there I guess.


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

The brakes were awesome at the Autocross, first place was stolen from me by 800th of a second, dam.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Thread from the dead. 
in the article it was mentioned that your wheels might not fit around the new clipers. If I get the parts off of a Se-r vice the NX. is this still and issue? and I would only be adding the disc brakes to the rear wheels.

thanks
jake


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

No help on this one? I thought this brake upgrade was a hot topic. well i guess it was a few years ago.


----------



## Shiznaft (May 27, 2007)

jakehale said:


> No help on this one? I thought this brake upgrade was a hot topic. well i guess it was a few years ago.


I am currently upgrading my B13 93 SE to NX 2000 Disc Brakes. I found a totalled NX at U Wrench it. I am still pulling parts. I had to go buy an Impact wrench to try to get the spindle off. Anyway, I plan to use the NX Wheels and tires that are on the wreck. They are still in great shape. The Engine compartment is smashed around a great looking SR20  oh well. The master cylinder is undamaged but due to the twisted metal around it I think I will not be able to get to it. Oh well, rebuilds aren't that expensive. I hear that you need to file down the Calipers in order to get clearance for stock B13 wheels.


----------



## Shiznaft (May 27, 2007)

Forgot to mention, I believe they are the same. NX and SE-R that is... could be wrong though.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Darn,, thats what I was afraid of..... i was hoping that wasnt the case with the SE-r calipars

thanks


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Oh, In case anyone care's.....

Yes 13's fit over the SE-r Calipars.


----------



## lmoorefx (Jul 15, 2005)

The calipers for the SE-R and the NX are different, the NX calipers are larger and so are the rotors. They will not fit B-13 stock wheels but will fit in 15 inch aftermarket wheels, not sure if they will fit the stock SE-R 15's though. My swap for the fronts went pretty smooth, the rears were a bit more challenging though. I still have not swapped my master and booster yet but havent run into any problems with the stock Ga16 master. I am going to swap it though. But what a difference after the swap. your really going to like it.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Imoorefx, looking forward to it....I like to tinkering really. I mean I dont race the car, it is my daily driver. I know it will look better because I have some simple spoke type rims (pictures in sig). The things i do to this car, i try to use all OEM stuff, get it from the yard, do some rework on it and install in the car. It started out as a "E" model, but i put in the power windows and locks, and trunk release (basically making it a "XE" model, other than the seats. The SE-r at the yard now has some nice seats in it, but i am unsure about the seat belts. My car as the auto seat belts and of course the SE-r doesnt. and I dont have a torch in the garage to make any mods to the seat from. Since I have been working on the brake's havnt put to much effort in searching for the seat converion just yet. SE-r's never show up here. SO i shoud just grab them now and think about it later 

Thanks for the encougement and I hope to get it done in the next week or so, as soon as I can find me some bushings.

13" wheels do fit over the SE-r calipars. so that wonder is finished. 
Before I slap this into my car though I would like to replace all the bushings. Can anyone point me in the direction of getting some new bushing? This isnt a track car so just some normal old bushing would do, dont need anything for "hugging" the ground during 120 MPH track turns.
I checked pep boys yesterday and they had nothing in the system. was going to head over to some other places today. trying to avoid the dealer till the end because if they do have them i know they will be at least twice the cost of anyone else.
Also, what other ebrake cables are compatable with our car? on this SE-r I got these parts from, the cables were busted up under the muffler.
thanks


----------

